# How to trim vals and leafy plants



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey guys, just wondering since I don't know anything about gardening and since my plants are doing well, I'm going to need to cut back my vals soon (a few strands are almost at the surface and I don't want it blocking too much light). How do I go about trimming them, can I just cut the leaf halfway down itself or what? What about leafy plants that are growing too large (such as hygros), does it matter where I cut at all? Any help is appreciated


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone? I know you guys must trim your plants...


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Trimming val's is not a good thing.
The cut leaves will proberly just die out, while looking like what they are, amputated.

Val's are best kept in check by disgarting the old plants and replacing them with the "younger" plants, that have sprouted from them.

About hygros and the like.
Sorry. I can explain it to when I've finished reading up on some factual english.
´Till then, patience, or hope someone else step in.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Anyone? I know you guys must trim your plants...
> [snapback]838238[/snapback]​


Vals grow new leaves from the center of the plant. The older leaves may be the longest, so trim the outside leaves at the base. You can just mow them down, but the cut ends do bleed. You just don't see it. Those leaves that are cut will eventually die and look ugly. If the plant is blocking light by just being itself, maybe you should remove it for a more appropriate plant in that space.

Stem plants can be cut anywhere. I trim mine just above a leaf joint. Replant the top.


----------

